# Voluntary healthcare payment



## Brian4048 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm new to this forum.

I'm retired and living in Spain but not yet of pensionable age. I would like to take advantage of the Spanish health system, but obviously I know that you need to make contributions to be eligible. 

I have heard that if you are not employed, there is a reduced voluntary contribution you can make to qualify for National Health care - has anyone heard of this and if so, have any more info please?

Thanks in advance,

Brian


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brian4048 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

you can do that in the Valencia region for sure - but I don't know if there are other regions where that is possible

there have been discussions about this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/39912-new-health-care-system-valencia.html previously - here is one which I think has at least one link to another


private healthcare is much cheaper usually, unless you need to cover pre-existing conditions


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

When I first came out here before I was paying into the Spanish system I researched this, and I was told as Xabiachica said that it is unique to the com valencia region (handy for me as I live in that region). Having said that, it was very very hard to get information, with every department telling me different things.

I found out though that because as the time I was working in the UK I could have gotten a form from Newcastle which would have given me Spanish healthcare. Similarily, if you are retired but your NI is up to date in the UK, you should be able to get up to two years cover for free by calling Newcastle, speaking to one of their dragon people on the phone and getting them to send a form.

As Xabia said though, if you have no pre existing conditions get private healthcare. Better care and insurance is likely to be cheaper. I can highly recommend ASSSA Seguros who I use.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Like Steve said,
See if you are eligible for the form from Newcastle, I am an old Git and because of this I now get free Spanish health care and so does the Bosslady, who is not an old Git,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Do read the thread about the EHIC card too, this will cover you for a while.

You might want to join a private Centro Medico for a small monthly charge (we pay €9 a month for the two of us). This gives unlimited access to a GP, and cut-price consultations (€20) to see specialists. Then you would just need to get insurance for emergency hospital treatment, which might work out cheaper.


----------

